# Mike's Informational Postings - COMPILATION Thread - It's All Here! :) REVISED



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

THIS THREAD WILL BE A COMPILATION OF ALL OF MIKE'S INFORMATIONAL POSTINGS....~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Mike's Post Regarding Perceived "Set-Backs" and "Mind-Armies" Metaphor****************At some time during the listening of the IBS program, symptoms come and go, andthere is good reason for this. Its easiest to understand if we use a metaphor.Lets set the scene:Imagine that the IBS that has been with you, and part of your life for so long, as aresident army of negative thoughts.The IBS program and its imagery and learning's as another army, an army of positive thoughts, that are going to displace the army of old negative thoughts.Comments:The learned thought processes of the IBS have become a part of you. They do notwant to change because they are fine as they are thank you very much. However, youknow that once the IBS is reduced, managed or even eliminated you will feel better. We are not born with IBS, somewhere in the development of things, not only has IBS developed, but it is retained by the thoughts of the subconscious. IBS sufferers run thoughts in their minds, sometimes before they even open their eyesin the morning, what's the IBS going to be like today, how am I going to get to work,what happens if there are traffic queues, what shops have toilets and many otherthoughts beside.The subconscious does not want change, because the IBS is familiar. It is part of the sufferers life. No matter how bad the pain, or the bloating or the inconvenience, you have a history of surviving it, and you have. So while it is uncomfortable, its not lifethreatening, so why should the subconscious want to change?The subconscious does not like change, and will resist it!! It will use excuse after excuse to 'do something else' with your time.Just keep persevering Scenario again:After a while of listening ( and the time varies ), the sufferer will begin to feel better, in reduction of symptoms, or frequency of presentation, or feel more relaxed or less anxious, or might not even be able to put their finger on the reason, but they feel better.This is a sign that the new thoughts, the new army of positive thoughts have begun todisplace the old negative thoughts of IBS.Once this happens - the new army of positive thoughts and new positive feelings beginto relax a little, they are making progress. However! As any general in warfare knows, if they are being beaten, they do anorganised retreat, and regroup, ready for another attack.When the old thoughts attack, Then the old thoughts come back, feeling as if they are just as bad as before.Comments:The fact that the old army of negative thoughts is pushing back is natural and normal.However, since the suffer has been feeling better, they are more relaxed, but then theybegin to feel how things used to be again, they are reminded of the old discomforts.In some people their bowel habit may change, but it is only temporary.Scenario:Again the new positive thoughts, fight back, they once again push away the old armyof negative thoughts, but the old thoughts are weakened now, they are fought back again.The subconscious really does not like change.Once again the positive army of thoughts are encamped, their position is strengthened.Comments:The subconscious begins to understand that it can still survive with the new positivefeelings, it begins to feel better too, and because of that, the subconscious, throughgentle learning realises that it is feeling better, the body is feeling better, and theoutlook and attitude of mind is better too. All these things come together to move the sufferer forward, reducing symptoms and frequency of presentation.Scenario:The old army of positive thoughts will fight back again, however the strength of theold thoughts is much less, the times that the old thoughts try and come back becomeless frequent.Comments.The establishment of new positive thoughts change the way the sufferer feels, in body mind and self. What you have described is not unusual, although not all listeners have this.In my world, what you have described in normal:Also hypnotherapy has a proven track record of helping sufferers - if the therapist knows what they are doing of course In the UK we have been using hypnotherapy for IBS for over 15 years. It is the most scientifically and medically researched complementary therapy there is. With proven track records of success, not only in the UK but in the US and other countries.There should be no problem with your spouse listening to the tapes. Best RegardsMike~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Three Stages of Healing~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~The mind armies will settle down, but also there is another issues at play here.there are three stages to the healing process:1 Stop the slide and the negative thoughts.2 The holding Bay, this is a time when as individuals we are creating new thought patterns, are feeling comfortable with the processes of learning etc. This is a time when we are changing, we can see the improvements of our efforts, see new doors of oppertunity opening before us, but also a time of often frustration. We know we are feeling better, but we know that we do not yet have the emotional energy to go down any of the corridors of new expereince that the doors offer to us. 3 This is when we have to then apply our new learnings. We have to get used to the idea of being well. Its like everyting we have been preparing for has been positive, the support the schedule the processes etc, but then the time comes when we have to 'go it alone' All the preparation and learning has prepared our mind and body to feel better, and act better, but when we stop the listening we feel a little alone. This is really natural, the subcon is of course a little hesitant, but once through the 100 days of preparation we are ready not only to 'go it alone', but to also continue to get stronger, and continue the learning processes. Like birds leaving th enest, they too are hesitant, but they take the step off the edge, and quickly all the preparation, pays off, they fly and quickly get more confident, stronger and more aware of their abilities to learn and adapt.We do too. We continue to learn and adapt.But th ehesitancy or uncertainty, sometimes creates hesitancy, the mind armies still weak,become aware and try and take control again. They will fail To help, listen occassionally to two of your favourite sessions and this will lessen the concern. Your concerns are natural but will pass. Best RegardsMike~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Listening to the Introduction - ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~This is in regard to those of you who are currently or will be listening to Mike's IBS Audio Program 100 for hypnotherapy sessions. Mike has asked me to post this for him. Mike and I were talking about how I noticed that when I re-listen to the introduction from time to time, I had a better understanding of what was going on with my progress and my reactions to the sessions themselves. Some of the "answers" are given in the introduction, before you really know what the "questions" are. So now, I listen to the introduction now and then, and I realized that many of the very same questions and concerns I had, were already addressed in the introduction. But since I had only listened to it the one time before starting, I had forgotten much of it.But in the introduction, as you know, Mike does, for example, address the fact that some people do get frustrated during their sessions that things aren't happening fast enough or as they expected...also regarding sleep and the subconscious mind...many of the very same questions we (including myself) have concerns with are already addressed.So, Mike suggests to go ahead, and listen to it again from time to time...or whenever you feel the need...Doing this has really helped me quite a bit!!!As always, though, if you do have questions, please ask us...we are always here for you! It is a journey to feeling better..I am still taking that journey, but I am on my way!Take care and Feel Good!!! On behalf of Mike:Best Regards to all! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~What Mike says regarding listening to the sessions when the 100 days are over:~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~This is a personal preference thing.Some people will want to go through the process again perhaps after a little while of completing the program.Others may find certain sesssions are more meaningful to them. There is no wrong way.The important thing is to ensure the whole program has been listened to in the way described in the booklet.Thanks for the question Best RegardsMike~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~When is the best time to listen to the sessions?~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Generally the best time for listening is when the listener feels the time is right to avoid distractions, interuptions. Preferably on a fairly consistant time horizon.Many thanks for all you comments Best RegardsMike~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Regarding Anxiety ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Anxiety does play a large part in holding people back, whatever they are doing.Some of you will already be aware that as a direct result of the development of the IBS Audio Program (Mike's Tapes), that an anxiety recording was produced.I used this for quite some time with cardiothorasic patients who had undergone heart surgery and while they healed physically their emotional balance was impaired, leading to anxiety agrothobia, social phobia and a other presenting conditions. this Anxiety tape is recommended listening by the British Cardiac Patients Association (BCPA), and on the suggestion of the secretary of the BCPA, and several GPs I released it for sufferers of anxiety in general. Over recent months, it has been purchased by 6 UK hospitals.This recording is not specific to IBS however, it is information to help manage the anxiety state with relaxation and imagery. A relative of the IBS Program This is posted for new members Best RegardsMikeNote: As Mike has noted above, the anxiety sessions cannot be used in substitution for treating IBS. The anxiety recording consists of two sessions on one tape or CD, and does not address IBS issues. ~ Marilyn ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Being Asleep or "Drifting" during Visualizations~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~No worries on the visualisation. visualisation is the language of the subcon, the uses and metaphors are designed for 'drifting' and sleeping.when you drift in and out, it seems that you are not really asleep but in the state of receptivity needed.Sleeping is different from the drifting. both are ok, generally just let it flow.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Shadow Fears~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Sometimes symptoms return and you think, oh no, the IBS is coming back, even worse than it was.....The fears you describe are (in my world ), called shadow fears. You are improving but still concerned that you might go back.This is natural, and a sure sign you are moving forward, since the fears are behind you, as you continue to move forward the fears become fainter, weaker and finally go.Also, remember that everyone, those without IBS, have digestive upsets from time to time; so it isn't necessarily the IBS.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Another one on Best time of Day~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Mike states that one individual had difficulty doing the sessions at night, because she would then be wide awake. So he suggested to her to do them during the day, and allow extra time to become fully awake to go on with her day.He also has mentioned that hypnosis can sometimes be likened to a "power nap" with a short session being equal to a few hours of sleep for some individuals.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Explaining the Program and Rationale for Its Structure ~ Answers to Many Questions ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~The IBS Audio Program 100, is a structured program to help IBS sufferers which uses a period of 100 days as its time horizon. That is the time it usually takes to structure and develop the new thoughts and changes.The whole program therefore uses 14weeks and 2 days. Tape length varies from 25mins - 36 mins ( plus a few seconds ). It is important to also know that in the 100 days are 20 REST days, where no listening is required. The program which consists of 3 double-sided audio tapes contains a clear introduction and 5 different hypnotherapy processes, each one building on the previous. With the audio tapes also comes a small A5 booklet, which contains amongst other things a listening schedule and symptom checklist/progress log.The progress log, tells the user which tape to listen to on which day. This should be followed very closely, because it has taken me years to work this out!!Also these rest days are very important, because not only do they give the listener time away form the tapes, but also gives the subconscious time to learn and understand the suggestions made. The 100 days are split such:In the first 50 days the listener has 7 days of non-listening.In the second 50 days the listen get 13 days of non-listening. Again this is for a reason. During the first 50 days the listener has to work a little harder, because you are learning a new skill - we have to learn the basics before we can move forward. However none of this is difficult in the academic sense, only quite and calm and some time is needed. By the second 50 days, the subconscious is used to listening to suggestions, progress is usually being made, and therefore the belief system not only believes that change is possible, but this belief is reinforced by the physical changes usually being enjoyedby this time.Because of these changes we can, shorten the tapes, shorten the time spent listening, and still gain benefit and move forward.I accept that 80 days ( 100-20 rest ) is a long time, but for most sufferers this is a drop in the ocean compared to the time of having the symptoms of IBS.For me, as a therapist, one of the best things that has been said about the tapes, was from a lady who had had the symptoms for many years, she said " While there maybe no magic wand for this,I think I have found the next best thing" - which for me, that one comment seemed to make all the work worthwhile. The processes are based on the belief that every thought we have, produces a physical response. The tapes do address anxiety etc, since I have never had a patient that does not have some degree of this. However the program also guides the user through specific hypnotherapy processes to let go of baggage of anxiety and show how to use the suggested imagery, to speed up or slow down the digestive system. The fact that it is a functional disorder works for us. Imagine the digestive system being much like a wave down a caterpillar's body. If this wave goes to fast or to slow our digestive system is affected. This is what happens if we have to stand up in front of a crowd, if were not used to it, if we are placed in situations where demands are made on us, which we have to deal with. We all have had the experience IBS sufferers and others alike that our digestion starts to play up when we are called upon to do something, which we are not comfortable with. If our minds do this to our bodies on a negative front - it makes sense that by using different thoughts we can have the opposite effect. These are the messages the tapes teach. Because of this, the tapes have proven effective in sufferers of 3 different variations of IBS ( C,D & CD ). Constipation, Diahorrea and Alternative bowel movement between C&D. Regarding hypnotherapists, many on this board will know that I am concerned about hypnotherapists in the US & UK, who seem to advertise a whole catch all panacea to all ills. Every week I see patients who have previously been ripped off financially.Of course there are good Hypnotherapists, who know IBS, not just the buzz words, but the in-depth approaches, but in my opinion they are few. As a guide if you are thinking of visiting a hypnotherapist, as your Doctor or go by word of mouth. One patient found the benefits of hypnotherapy 20 years ago, and it's still helping - a wonderful testimony. I hope this makes things clearer. I do drop by the BB every few days to catch up. If there is anything I can help with please let me know, and I will try and answer the best I can.RegardsMike~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~How IBS can sometimes be linked to earlier traumatic Events AND Is Clinical Hypnotherapy a Cure for IBS?~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~I would strongly suspect early traumatic events are partly responsible. When I see people in my practice I find out in detail what happened in their life 2-3 years before the IBS started. Trauma, Bad Accidents, Near Bad Accident, Bereavment, operation etc. I believe can all have a role to play in the early days.People often say there is no cure to IBS, I have my own thoughts on that, but what I do know through experience is that if caught early enough, the story can be so much better.One of my secretary's daughters did not go to school for 2 years, work was sent home, all the clincal psychiatrists had tried.She came to me as a referral form the senior clincal pediatrician. The same girl is now in college, she went back to school, in her last year she got lots of A's. She is studying for a profession and no going back. A young girl of 11 had IBS for 2 years, for the last 5 years totally clear. Through exams, physical development, no reoccurance. I believe that IBS and (other conditions) imprint a behavioural pattern and expectation / anticipation of events into the nerves and neural pathways. Since these are learned processes, we can learn to do something different. Therefore if we encourage new learnings, the residue of expectation in the old neural pathways can be circumvented, creating new patterns of learning , leading to changes in expectation and behavioural patterns.This is perhaps not the right thread for this posting, and I will perhaps one day elaborate, but I believe that the expectation that IBS is not curable is flawed.The problem lies as much in the individuals expectation. If we do not expect to totally get well, we are denying ourselves.After all, the 4 minute mile was at one stage " An impossible feat - beyond human capacity" Then Bannister came along and broke that belief!! But much more importantly, within a short time afterwards many others beat his time!! The self limiting belief and limited expectations were shattered. The mentalilty " If he can do it so can I" shattered the 4 minutes mile limit for ever.But - How did Bannister get over his limits? Everyone said it could not be done. He believed in himself, and the capability of his body. Therefore what /who is to say that we can't all get through the finishing tape Its just a thought, but thats all Bannister had to start with too Best RegardsMike~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Mike's Professional Background and Experience~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~I suppose on this BB I am known for developing the IBS Audio Program 100, affectionately called 'Mike's Tapes' on this BB. I am a medical centre based clinical hypnotherapist and associate member of the primary care society for Gastroenterology.I am based in Cheshire England. I have medical research project experience carried out for a health authority in the UK. I have also conducted my own research and trials, and followed them through for a period of just under 3 years. These have been submitted to a well know university for inclusion in a report being compiled on the uses of complementary medicine in the UK. My tapes were runner up in Innovation & Research category in the Business achievement of the year 2000. The first time ( that I know of )that the business community has recognised complementary/clinical work in this way. My practice was one of the '80 good' examples of complementary and orthodox medicine working together mentioned in the recent house of lords science and technology report. Although not mentioned by name, late 1999 I attended a presentation of awards given by HRH Prince Charles in London on the same subject. I have been in practice since 1986, specialising since 1993 in IBS. I work closely with NHS qualified medical doctors and gastroenterologists and other health care professionals.I am a trained trainer in NHS HoNoS scales, which will mean nothing for literally all readers here My presentations to Doctors on Stress / Anxiety and hypnotherapy are formally recognised and have been included in doctors post graduate education system. My practice sponsored the UK's first IBS Awareness evening at Liverpool university three years ago. Perhaps some readers will not be aware that I also work closely with the British Cardiac Patients Association (BPCA), my anxiety tape is recommended listening by the BPCA to all its members. Currently 6 UK hospitals are using it. I have recently completed a Post Natal Depression information / relaxation tape. This was sponsored by NHS funds for patients. Anyway, enough to say, I perhaps understand IBS as much as most on this board. I also understand stress / anxiety and of course hypnotherapy If you are still awake by now, In my spare time, I help here as much as I can, spend time with my family.Best RegardsMike~~~~~~~~Just thought I would share with you, that I have been asked if I would like speak on the subject of "Hypnotherapy in Primary Care" at the Annual Scientific Meeting of the Primary Care Society for Gastroenterology of which I am a member.I am doing this at the Royal Academy of Arts in London on October 19th. The audience is entirely General Practitioners and consultants, which gives me a wonderful platform to explain to the distinguished audience the benefits of the Gut Specific processes I have devleoped in the IBS Audio Program 100 and its outcomes.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Sleep Patterns - Insomnia and the Program~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Not everybody falls to sleep. Most do at some stage but not always.I would expect the IBS tapes to help with thesleeping pattern eventually however. Most people that have sleep disorders go to bed expecting not to sleep, and are usually successful in that You need to have a little patience with yourself when doing the sessions. While the IBS tapes were not specifically designed for insomnia, they do help many with that too, along with many other side issues presented with IBS.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Am I Asleep or In the state of hypnosis?~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~As a general rule, if you wake up on the count or about 2-4 minutes after I have counted up that's a good indicator that you have been in the altered state of consciousness, hypnosis.Imaging that you are looking at me face on.If we were haveing a conversation imagine all the words going into your left ear, here they are given little hooks that allow you to 'hook' the memory associate with those words, then in time they go into your subcon as a memory. So 2 minutes into the conversation I would say "OK tell me what I first said to you", you would go inside your thoughts and 'hook' the memory of the words.Now imagine everything I say to you going into the right ear, here there are only 15% of the hooks added to the words.Instead they go straight into your subcon, you have still heard them, but becuase there is less hinderence, less hooks, it makes it harder for the memory to come straight back into you mind.In the altered state, you still hear, the information still goes in, but you don't have as many hooks.If you sleep, it still goes in, but there are even fewer hooks so recalling is more difficult. There will be different times in the program when you may not sleep, different processes having different effects.Don't worry, you're still taking it all in, just enjoy and don't place any pressure on yourself.Best RegardsMike~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~The program vs. Relaxation Classes~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~The IBS program is more than relaxation, it takes the listener beyond that and uses that special sub-time to makes changes to the way we think and feel.The IBS program is designed for all variations of IBS and becuase of this takes into account not only the need for change to the physical symptomatolgy but the emotional also.It is natural to ask the question you have asked, and you might read here that you are not alone in that concern, however you will also come across postings from people that find the anxiety is one of the first things to begins to change.Relaxation classes have their benefits, but more is needed with deep seated negative belief systems. The program has a clear introduction to IBS and hypnotherapy and many suggestions about the fears of change.Anxiety is a natural response, however if it is inappropriate at the time, it is not good.The program takes the listener step by step in a gentle progressive way. Once the subcon realises that the changes are positive for you, and it, it will begin to work for you.Many users post that once they are into the program, they find it most beneficial and enjoyable. The question you ask is right to have been asked. With the program you don't have to do anything except listen to my voice. And of course if there are questions or support needed, we're here to help ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Optimum Listening Time: Sleep or Not~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Optimum time of listening is that nice relaxed time that we can enter anytime during the day or in the evening. That twilight zone we go into before we go to sleep at night. If you do go to sleep your subcon still take it in but not quite so effectively.So in short no problem having it on when asleep, but make sure your sound levels are right. Too loud and it will startle you.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Gut-Specific Hypnotherapy Process (OPSIM)~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~When I looked at Gut Directed therapy, they used the same hypnotherapy process overa 12 week period.The method I use is Gut Specific using On-going progressive session inductionmethods (OPSIM). It was developed on the basis that as the individual respondes andimproves, then something else has to happen to help the patient move on further. Myexpereice tells me that if you use the same process, the patient has more chance tobecome 'anchored' in at some stage. If the same sounds and words are used wheninitially pain, bloating etc are presented, it is not unknown to have negative thoughtsanchored onto the healing methods.An example I have used in the past, is if after a night out, after drinking too much wespend some of the night vomiting, it is easy in that heightend state to anchor ontosuggestions that have no relationship to the vomiting. ie Vomiting - (suggestion) - lotsof chocolate - more vomiting - the link becomes that some people will be put offchocolate, all becuase they have had a suggestion made at a time of heightenedreceptivity. The fact that they were sick becuase of drink not chocolate does not matter,the belief is there. And the individual will not eat chocolate for a long time,remembering through association to something else.Therefore the same suggestions made all the time could have the same effect.Anchor's are made to the hypnotherapy session, which may eventually limit theprogress of the patient.The methods I use allows the patient to continue to develop. As they learn new ways ofthinking, they have more internal resources to use in overwriting the negative beliefs,which leads to more progress, more belief, leading to more progress, less symptoms,less frequency of presentation. We are continuously developing beings, we are never the same person, for each daywe are learning, making decisions, experineceing feelings, emotions etc and mymethods encourage the development by changing the sessions and suggestions tocarry the listener forward. It is more than relaxation.Measuring success in these trials is largely based on symptom reduction andfrequency of presentation. Pain is difficult to quantify, bloating and the rest, are allindividually measured. The therapist or medical profession cannot guess how the painfeels. We have to rely mainly on the patient for feedback, and their improvement inquality of life. Many in the medical profession try to establish set protocols to measure progress.Of course some measure has to be there. But the problem lies in the fact that manywho want to do the measuring, do not understand the processes they are wanting tomeasure.They often want to contol, and impose a biomedical model of health and disease.I understand the frustration of the medical profession. We all know that to take out anappendix there is a set proven method, to do heart surgery there is a set provenmethod.However with hypnotherapy, what makes one therapist different from another? I believethat a successful therapist should understand the conditions he treats, he should beable to build rapport, allay fears, he should also be able to detect intuitively what thepatient needs, and to deliver something more than just words.Hypnotherapy I believe is a science develivered as an art form. How we successfullymeasure that, without depending on the patinets feedback I am unsure.I remember when I did my research the practice manager said to me in the early days," your very brave", "if this does not work your reputation is at risk"!!I hadn't thought of it that way!However I quickly recovered when I remembered that all the patients I would see werenone responsive to ordinary methods, medication, dietary exclusion etc.All the patients were the Dr's 'heart-sinks' patients (they couldn't do anything else withthem ). Then I remembered if I made 1% differce, then I had done better than thedoctors. As it happened we averaged 80% improvement in symptom presentation andfrequency of presentation. I believe that this method is the best, my own results show it, patients daily show it, wehave to keep looking for ways of moving on - that is how I work, in practice and as anindividual. Continous personal development should be second nature to us. Change isa natural part of life, we should see it at an oppertunity not a threat. The subcon oftensee's change as a threat OPSIM reduces the resistance, embraces the new thoughtsand beliefs and significantly reduces negative anchoring.Hope this helps.Best RegardsMike~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Can I listen more than once a day?~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~No problem, listening to the tapes twice a day. However keep with the schedule. So only listen to that tape appropriate to the day of listening.Also if you want to listen twice a day, you may well find that you get more benefit if you have several hours between listenings.As long as you follow the schedule no problem listening to a previous tape. Don't be tempted to listen to a future one until the schedule says so.If you can keep 5-6 hours inbetween listenings that would help too.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Mike suggests How to Relax Your Tummy Muscles~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Firstly you have identified that your stomach is not relaxing. However you knwo it can, becuase you have done it in the past. OK so just take a few mo's and study your breathing..If your chest rises when you breathe in then you are taking big breaths, not deep breaths which you should be A deep breathe is when you chest stays still, and your tummy moves out.To get it as it as it should:First lie down. Put a book on your tummy, and breathe your breathe into your tummy and feel the book begining to rise. (Don't force your tummy muscles out - let the breath fill your tummy )You will have to concentrate a little to start with. Do this with your eyes open.Once you are doing that comfortably, put the book on your chest. breathe into your tummy and keep the book still. Your tummy should move, not your chest. This happens quite naturally at night when we sleep - (assuming you don't have any breathing health problems)Do this with your eyes open too.When you have mastered that, put the book back onto your tummy, take gentle breaths and breathe into your tummy under the book again. This time with your eyes closed.Then after 6 successful deep breathes, open your eyes, put the book back on your chest, close your eyes and let the breathe go into the tummy again, chest remaining still.OK, When you can do this, do it without the book. You will notice a difference in the calming, and your stomach relaxing. To help think of each breathe having a relaxing colour, and the colour relaxes your stomach even more.Try this a few times a day and let me know how you go on. This is just gentle control of breathing patterns. So easy, we do it in our sleep anyway Mike~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Taking Medications ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Take your meds, they will not interfere with the process. The meds make you feel better, that reduces the energy levels you expend on dealing with them, in turn that energy goes towards helping the process.The program works along side meds or stand alone, no point in suffering more than you have to.Mike ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Reintroduction of "Forbidden" Foods~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~The reintroduction of 'forbidden foods' is not uncommon. I would suggest IBS Program users are well into the program before starting reintroduction. And of course in moderation. Best RegardsMike~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Religious Concerns and Imagery~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~(The Imagery of the crystals and the companion are only used as a means to get the feeling of childhood stories, and wonderment, and a lot of that imagery is based on the British culture, with castles, etc. There are absolutely NO new age learnings of any kind, implied or overt. Hypnosis cannot nor will not change any of your beliefs. You are always in control.~ m)If you have concerns regarding this, Email me at: timelineservices###cs.comI can catagorically state that no 'New-Age' intention was meant or is included in the development of the program. I too have my Christian faith and would not comproomise it.Best RegardsMike ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~People Are Different: Seeing Improvement After the 100 Days~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Firstly remember we are all different and that we all respond differently. Don't see the issue as, if it's not gone by 100 days I'm stuck with it, because many people continue to progress after the 100 days.Remember too that the subcon will allocate emotional energy levels where it thinks it is best needed. The gas (as an example of one symptom) has reduced, now that has been reduced it is taking less emotional energy to control, so the extra energy and learnings can be put elsewhere, like into the other symptoms, like pain etc.Keep with it, you thoughts and concerns are natural, but things will continue to change for you. Best RegardsMike ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Resistence to Trying Hypnotherapy as Treatment~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~I expect many users will have considered using the IBS Audio Program for some time before committing to it.The more common feedback include things like,Tried hypnosis with someone else and it wasn't as good as expected. ( Many therapists claim to know IBS, and its complexities, but few do in detail).Couldn't afford them - some users will say they couldn't afford not to have them! From what I see the cost of the entire program is often equivalant to only one session with a one to one session with a therapist, who may not have the knowldge and insight of the IBS condition.Didn't know of anyone who had tried them - there are plenty here. Didn't want to be taken over! We all know it doesn't happen Couldn't find the time - once into the sessions oftem people look forward to the time with the Program. And for many certainly in the early days, the time with the tapes is less than they spend in the loo each morning.there will be more I'm sure. But when all else has failed, people usually dare to consider the IBS Audio Program, and then find they get on with it well, with good results.Best RegardsMike------------------ www.ibsaudioprogram.com *********************************************Ok, Hope this was Helpful. And If you do not find the answer here, continue to ask! We are all here to support each other! Best wishes to everyone!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Information about Relistening to the Program:Mike says to allow 8 to 10 weeks if you wish to re-listen to the entire program again. In the meantime, you may also listen to your favorite sessions as desired, again allowing 6 hours between listenings if you opt for more than once a day.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Towards Inner Peace:Allow 3 months after completion of the IBS Audio Program before starting Towards Inner Peace.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Le Bump


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

el bumpo


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Bump!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

-------------------------->>> Bump!







BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

bump


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

bump


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

For Evie


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Upsy Daisy


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2003)

Good time for the bump, Marilyn....







Now that I have completed the program, I can't say enough good things about the IBS Audio 100 self-hypnotherapy program offered by Michael Mahoney on this forum. Not only has it significantly helped my IBS, it has also helped to temper anxiety. I recommend it to everyone.Evie


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

for Mercy!


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

bump for Watchmedream


----------



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

what is a bumpsoryy still a newbee


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

WELCOME!! GanasA "bump" merely makes this thread topic go to the top of the list! Sometimes folks will have a question on another thread, and then to help them, we will bump up a thread so they can find it more easily. That's all it means! Take care, and again, welcome!







~Marilyn


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Since we have had a few inquiries along these lines here is the information.Relistening to the IBS Audio Program 100Mike suggests waiting 8-10 weeks before relistening to the whole program again. If you feel the need, you may listen to your favorite sessions from time to time or daily as desired, but always allowing 6 hours between listenings if you wish to listen more often.If you have not had any real success after completion of the program, many factors may be involved including:Severity of IBSDuration of IBS (How many years you have had it)Your age (Obviously an older person having the condition for many years may perhaps take longer than a teen having it only a few months, though there are no hard and fast rules on timeframes for this.)Other things going on in your life: If you are dealing with other issues whether it be other health concerns, or stressors, this is dealt with first by the sessions. The subconscious deals with those areas needing the most attention, and sometimes that isn't IBS at the moment. As you cope and deal with other things going on in your life, the IBS symptoms are dealt with later on.The subconscious mind sees IBS as "business as usual" and a part of who you are, though an undesired part, and this takes time to override these thoughts with new learnings..Traumatic events, PTSD, abuse issues, other health concerns, and other co-existing factors: As Mike has said over and over, the IBS Audio Program is not a substitute for medical and psychological treatment, it is only a treatment for reducing IBS symptoms; his clinical trials have shown greater success than patients referred to him had with conventional treatments, but everyone is different.As with every single medical treatment, there are all manner of degrees of success; most on the program have had success (over 90%), and some have seen the improvement long after program completion.Be patient with yourself, and don't put any preconceived time frames or restrictions for getting better on yourself. Just relax and go with the flow. Most often, the improvements are so gradual and subtle, that one day, you think, hey, I haven't had IBS this week!Those who wish to do the Towards Inner Peace Program (which is an optional program as the IBS Program stands on its own) should wait at least 3 months before starting the TIP program. This program is an "extra" over and above the IBS Program and is not needed or required, but is very enjoyable in its own right for further self development in many areas of your life.Mike gets emails all the time from folks who now have their lives back, some of whom have been almost virtual shut-ins for fear of an "accident" they now can go out into the world and function!Hope this clears up some of the questions.Take care everyone!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thought I would also add this info here to keep things organized in one reference spot:If you would like to review the results of the clinical trials for the IBS Audio Program for over 20 IBS symptoms for a three year follow up, you can visit: http://www.ibsaudioprogram100.com/audio-program.html For those of you looking for a personal therapist:There is a specific list of questions to ask your therapist to see if they are qualified to treat IBS. There are also professional associations that may be able to hook you up with someone in your area.Here are the Questions Mike says to ask a therapist before considering taking therapy for IBS Treatment:Q: How long have your been practicing IBS hypnotherapy in particular?A: Minimum of two years; IBS is complex, no two are alike.Q: Can you help IBS sufferers?A: If they give you any other answer besides a definite yes, or say they are willing to try, but never have before, then reconsider.Q: What is your success rate with IBS patients?A: Minimum of 80% reduction in symptoms; and ask how they arrive at their figures.Q: What is IBS?A: If they don't know, don't go!Q: How many sessions will it take?A: You need to know to plan for your budget. Should show some improvement after the fifth session (though factors such as general health, stressors, duration and intensity of IBS etc. will enter into the equation.)General Questions to Ask:Q: Where did you train?A: Some credentials are more credible than others. A minimum of 2-3 years training in hypnotherapy plus 1 full year internship is the minimum.Q: How much will this cost?A: Insurance coverage may or may not cover; be cautious with payments up front.Q: Do you receive an audio recording of your session?A: Progress will result more quickly if you are given a tape of each session to use at home.Q: Do you have letters of recommendation from past patients that I can view?A: Most IBS patients are very grateful for help and the therapist should be able to give you referrals if needed. (Naturally, privacy may require that no names are given, but usually there are some that don't mind sharing their success to help others.)Q: Do you offer a pre-session consultation?A: Absolute necessity to determine goals, your personality, etc. for the best treatment outcome.And a question that the therapist should ask YOU, as a perspective patient:Have you been seen and diagnosed with IBS by a medical doctor? If they don't ask you this, then look elsewhere.Also, it may be that your personality may not quite fit the style or personality of the therapist even if they sail thru the questions.( I am thinking of a TV therapist, though good, that would reduce me to tears... that is for my sensitive personality!)To find a qualified clinical hypnotherapist in your area, contact one (or several) of these organizations, and do a search/ask for a search, for a qualified IBS hypnotherapist near where you live: (these are in no particular order, and it is just a listing, not a recommendation)American Council of Hypnotist ExaminersGlendale, CA818-242-5378www.sonic.net/hypno/ache.htmlThe American Insitute of HypnotherapySanta Ana, CA714-261-6400The American Society of Clinical HypnosisDes Plaines, IL708-297-3317www.asch.netInternational Medical and Dental Hypnotherapy AssociationInternational HeadquartersRed Oak, MI800-257-5467 or local: 248-549-5594www.infinityinst.comMilton H. Erickson FoundationPhoenix, AZ602-956-6196www.erickson-foundation.org(For a therapist in the UK, the UK IBS Register, which is founded by Mike Mahoney, lists qualified IBS Therapists for that region.)The protocol you are speaking of is a gut-directed method and is currently available to therapists who meet certain qualifications, and other gut-directed therapies are also being used by other hypnotherapists.The protocol that is used in the IBS Audio Program is gut-specific and is a bit different method than the gut-directed which is used by most hypnotherapists for their protocol. It is based on the way people learn and grow, and the technique is called OPSIM and is only used by Mike and his program. (Around 3000 IBS patients have successfully used Mike's gut specific method, either in person with Mike or with the recorded program.) Also, they are cost effective in that they cost less than one session in most cases, of in person therapy. And you can do it at home.It does take time to see results, and for relief everone is different, but the positive results overall for the majority of IBS patients have proven that the IBS Audio Program with the specific processes/sessions used in the program is a viable and proven method.OK, hope that helped ya! Take care all!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Bump for Don H


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

bump


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Bump


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

bump


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

up


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

bump again for SQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

bump for Bloomers


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

bump


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

bump for V.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Bump for Sherry


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

bump -- its been too many months!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Bump for M


----------

